# Element Pocket Shooter



## Performance Catapults

Here is my prototype of an idea i've had for some time. I call it the Element. The core is 6061 T6 aluminum, laminated between two thin layers of carbon fiber, with wood on the outside. I wanted to design a construction that was bullet-proof, but had a good cosmetic look, like a well made knife handle. The core ensures added safety, as well as extra weight for less recoil. The core also ensures perfect alignment of the forks.

The final product will have a slight pattern enhancement, brass pins will be added, as well as a landyard. I wasn't too concerned about the finish of the pictured prototype. It was basically a test build to see how the three elements would mend, and what I will have to do differently for the ones I make in the future.

I will be offering these for sale in a wide variety of woods in a month or so, with the core remaining the same. They will be in the $80.00 range.


----------



## Skit Slunga

Very Glamorous Jim! I Like it!


----------



## Martin

That is a classy looking shooter, if you can ship to the UK I would be interested

in buying from you.

Martin


----------



## JoergS

Fan-tas-tic!

I love it. Great job! And good luck with it.

Jörg


----------



## baumstamm

nice slingshot and a good price!


----------



## Frodo

WOW!WOW! Because of you i have to renew my list of wishes!!!

Friedrich

PS: is there an advance book?


----------



## smitty

Extreme cool for a great price! I totally love it !


----------



## Performance Catapults

Frodo said:


> PS: is there an advance book?


I will be having 10 - 12 aluminum plates cut at a time. Then I will assemble and finish. I will inform here on the forum as to what type of wood will be used on that peticular batch. When one is finished, I will post it here on the forum for sale.


----------



## Rayshot

Very attractive. I have liked that concept of cores of different materials. Nice combo Jim.


----------



## pelleteer

VERY cool!







Of course, now I'm picturing one with a copper core, red spacers, and cocobolo scales. 'Twould be marvelously expensive (and heavy), but oh so beautiful!


----------



## Flatband

Hey,that works Jim! Looks very professional. Good luck with them Bud! Flatband


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Jim, That's a marvelous look and design idea!!! Wish I'd thought of it myself!!!! Definitely an upper level product that collectors and serious shooters will want. I know you will do well selling them!!! 
All the best,
Perry


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Well now, you went and did it and it is knock down gorgeous. Congratulations Jim!!! -- Tex


----------



## Performance Catapults

I really appreciate the support. I learned alot with making this one. Like I mentioned above, the finish on this one is a tad rough, and I didn't sand out all of the burn marks and such. It was a trial run with something new. I will be numbering each unit as well. Since the core is the strength of the slingshot, I will have options cosmetically.


----------



## ZDP-189

I like this a lot and I am sure you will sell as many as you care to make.


----------



## dgui

Very Profession Looking.


----------



## watcher by night

Whew! That looks sharp! The "well made knife handle" is a good description of it.


----------



## fish

jim that is a gem! wanna trade?


----------



## Performance Catapults

Thanks Fish. The one pictured is already promised to the machinest.


----------



## smitty

Jim, I just showed the guys at work your slingshot and idea for it and we all just think it is the most awesome way we have ever seen to make a lifetime slingshot that still has the warmth and beauty of a wooden shooter. I think in many ways it is even prettier than a totally wooden slingshot. Your concept is inspiring !!!


----------



## Dayhiker

Holy Schneikes!! Great, great piece of equipment!! Jim, you ROCK!!!

















. . . so nice it makes me wanna slap my mama!


----------



## f00by

I have been lurking on here for some time but i thought this deserved my first post







What a beautiful piece! Absolutely epic.


----------



## Performance Catapults

smitty said:


> Jim, I just showed the guys at work your slingshot and idea for it and we all just think it is the most awesome way we have ever seen to make a lifetime slingshot that still has the warmth and beauty of a wooden shooter. I think in many ways it is even prettier than a totally wooden slingshot. Your concept is inspiring !!!


Smitty, that's exactly what I wanted to capture...a slingshot that looked like a slingshot, but one that was tough and durable, and still looked elegant (?). Something the most serious hikers could take with them, and beat the eyeballs out of it. But I believe this design will appeal to all levels of enthusiasts.


----------



## smitty

Jim I have been amazed by the quality of your finished slingshots before and how you manage to do what you do is beyond me. I often speak of Jim, Bill, Gary, Pallan and a few others to those around me because of the supreme quality of their work and their obvious research. I know it is just a slingshot, but if I'm going to do something I want it to be the best I can do and the guys here all try to do just that. 
This slingshot has, in many ways, redefined the definition of a quality product in the world of custom slingshots for me. I wish you all the best for success with this great custom product.


----------



## joseph_curwen

magnifique!


----------



## Performance Catapults

I cleaned it up a bit, slapped on some latex, and took a few more pics.


----------



## Skit Slunga

Certainly "cleaned up" well (unlike me)


----------



## Performance Catapults

I've got some aluminum plates being cut this week with the enhanced pattern. So I should be able to start making some shooters next week. I'll be making osage, ky coffee bean, braz cherry (pictured) and braz walnut.


----------



## ZDP-189

Excellent!. Next, I think you should do some filework.


----------



## e~shot

Jim Harris said:


> I cleaned it up a bit, slapped on some latex, and took a few more pics.


This bride need a good husband


----------



## Tex-Shooter

For those that don't know what file work is here is one example. -- Tex
https://clincoknives.com/Filework.html


----------



## Performance Catapults

ZDP-189 said:


> Excellent!. Next, I think you should do some filework.


That could be an option I could offer after I perfect it.


----------



## bunnybuster

Real pretty Jim.
Machined aluminum blanks with wood glued on is, a neat concept.
I think the chinese``dankungs`` could be done up in the same manner.
Very cool looking.
I`m sticking with hardwood laminates though. Handmade, all the way.
Just me, and my woodworking tools.
Tom


----------



## Performance Catapults

Thanks Tom...I discovered rather quick though, that there's actually more handwork involved in one of these, than any of the wood laminates that i've made. But I understand where you're coming from.


----------



## bunnybuster

Jim
I think you will have good luck with these.
Think what damascus steel would look like as a center








Tom


----------



## dgui

I wonder why you could not glue the three together and then cut and use a shaper. I have a flat board shper that cuts wood and aluminum. Just thinking of an easier way rather than filing adn then you could sell them more at an affordable price. Just a thought.


----------



## shot in the foot

Dont know how i missed this topic, that is some slingshot, not only a well put together slingshot but a bit of art, i love it, jeff


----------



## Performance Catapults

dgui said:


> I wonder why you could not glue the three together and then cut and use a shaper. I have a flat board shper that cuts wood and aluminum. Just thinking of an easier way rather than filing adn then you could sell them more at an affordable price. Just a thought.


Having a machine cut out the aluminum blanks ensures a consistent and uniform pattern from unit to unit. This would be hard to achieve by cutting out the entire laminate by hand. I feel the price is very affordable for what you'll be receiving. A more affordable slingshot would be an all wood 
product.


----------



## dgui

Jim Harris said:


> I wonder why you could not glue the three together and then cut and use a shaper. I have a flat board shper that cuts wood and aluminum. Just thinking of an easier way rather than filing adn then you could sell them more at an affordable price. Just a thought.


Having a machine cut out the aluminum blanks ensures a consistent and uniform pattern from unit to unit. This would be hard to achieve by cutting out the entire laminate by hand. I feel the price is very affordable for what you'll be receiving. A more affordable slingshot would be an all wood 
product.
[/quote]

During the couse of my work I encountered jobs that required using round over carbide shaper bts which is actually an upsidedown plung router. After cuttng out the initial pattern then apply it to the shaper on one side for a bull nose and on occation a pass on both side this on some rather thick stock. The finish was bufffing for a final smooth. This may be worthless information in your application. But, buy your pictorials you are a true craftsman.


----------



## Performance Catapults

I appreciate the compliment dgui, and I do use a 3/8" Round-Over bit. I started out a year and a half ago using my dremel, with the drum sand bit to acheive the rounded edge. The router made life much easier. I'm still bettering my technique with the router, however. There's more to it than just turning it on and running it over the edge.


----------



## RIDE

Oh man..........I love that! Great work!

RIDE


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

It looks beautiful and if it's as tough as you say it is, it's worth reckoning with. Has anyone nominated for the catty of the month? ... It should be July I guess.


----------



## sanjay

I'm interested in purchasing one when they are available for sale!


----------



## Performance Catapults

Whipcrack

The materials I'm using should speak for themselves. It will be as durable as 1 - 1/4" layer of 6061 T6, 2 - 1/16" layers of carbon fiber and 2 - 1/4" layers of wood, all laminated, can possibly be.

Sanjay

I'm still waiting on the 1/4" alum cores, but I know for sure they will be cut sometime in the next few days, and they are being cut just a few miles away by a relative. I'm going to order some paracord for the landyards.

*Also...For anyone that purchases an Element Pocket Shooter, an authentication item will be included with a number that matches your frame, and it's not a certificate. Stay tuned for more details.


----------



## Performance Catapults

Aluminum patterns were due to be cut today. I should have them Friday, and have one or two made by the first of next week.


----------



## Performance Catapults

I've started making the EPS's. Should have two or three ready by mid-week. I will not be accepting any funds from anyone until I am setup on the forum as a site vendor. These shooters take a bit of time to produce at the moment, and I'll devote what free time I have to getting them finished. I want to get a few done to do some pictures for some different things. Stay tuned.


----------



## Performance Catapults

Been putting a few of these together and they take some time. Had to take one apart and do it over. I will tell you this, and it's going to sound like a sales pitch, but it shoots so smooth. The added mass and weight makes it feel like your bands are weak, but it's only a product of less recoil. The added weight doesn't hinder your draw, at least it doesn't mine, and that was a concern. I want to do some chrony testing sometime in the next week, because I'm wondering if there is some added velocity because of the absent added recoil. This is what I notice since I've been shooting an Element, and an all-wood boardcut of the same size and pattern.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I like a heavier slingshot also, as it does not jump as much in your hand. I guess that is a recoil effect. -- Tex


----------



## Performance Catapults

Here are a couple to show you what they will look like. These are the enhanced patterns, which are basically the same as my prototype, with some slight variations. Brass pins are added, as well as a landyard. Still not for sale yet, but wanted to post some new images for everyone to look at.


----------



## NaturalFork

Those are beyond awesome. I have so many slingshots I want to buy. You may have to make a bunch of these. I think everyone on the forum will want one.


----------



## ZDP-189

Very nice! If you haven't gone into full production yet, I recommend aluminium or stainless steel pins. They will go well with the core billet. BTW, you can also get 1/4" or 5/16" aluminium tube from aeromodelling stores that make a good lanyard hole and would do away with the need for the lowest pin.


----------



## Performance Catapults

Thanks Recurve

Z...I'll consider it for future frames. Full production is an understatement. So much time is put into handcrafting these shooters, compared to an all wooden frame. I'm happy though, with the way they are turning out, and they are fun to create.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

They have a great look to them Jim!!!


----------



## dgui

The finest looking shooters I have ever seen esspecialy the dark wood. If there should be a fork hit can you fix?


----------



## Performance Catapults

dgui said:


> ...If there should be a fork hit can you fix?


If the hit is severe enough to crack the wood, yes I can fix or the owner may choose to fix, whichever.


----------



## Performance Catapults

Ok, I'm waiting on some more carbon fiber to be delivered. I only had enough to make 4 shooters the first time, and one of those was the prototype. The proto was used for some destructive testing, and I couldn't re-use the CF from that one, because it was not the enhanced pattern. One I'm keeping, and another will go to Joerg for a review. One from the first four will be sold, but I'm currently using it for something that I don't want to disclose right yet.

Thanks for your patience.

Here is one in osage, and learned yet something new about using osage with CF. It was a challenge to keep the carbon dust from dirtying up the osage. But I have some new tools coming to prevent this with future frames.


----------



## snakeshack

WOW! Jim, they are hot! I would want to display mine if I had one! 
Is the aluminum clear anodized? Are you Flow Getting them out or are they CNC cut out of a big plate?
Since someone mentioned file work, how about mosaic pins?







http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/index.php?cPath=587_883 You would have to charge more than $100 for sure!









Again,NICE work!


----------



## Performance Catapults

Thanks Snake...

The alum is cut out with a hydro-cut. Everything is hand assembled, and hand finished. The osage is the first one since the original proto that I've applied spar urethane. If I were to announce a price today, it would have been right at $100.00. I previously said they would be in the $80.00 range, and they are going to be in the upper $80.00 range, shipping not included.


----------



## Flatband

Well JIm, the Osage one did it for me Bud! Shelve that one and mark it up for Flatband please! That's if you don't have too many pre-production orders( yeah right!). Gor geee ouuusss!!! Flatband


----------



## snakeshack

Jim Harris said:


> Thanks Snake...
> 
> The alum is cut out with a hydro-cut. Everything is hand assembled, and hand finished. The osage is the first one since the original proto that I've applied spar urethane. If I were to announce a price today, it would have been right at $100.00. I previously said they would be in the $80.00 range, and they are going to be in the upper $80.00 range, shipping not included.


I love the look of Osage! I like how it changes color with time. I have worked with it in my archery building days. I can't wait to see your production stuff, but someone will always pay for "premium" custom work. IMO


----------



## Joe T

Very beautiful !!!!


----------



## Performance Catapults

Gary, I have enough osage to do at least 20 of these, so no worries. I'm flattered that you would like to have one, and by the continued reception by everyone who has posted. It means alot.


----------



## Flatband

Oh yeah Jim, that one made my week!!! A must have. Send invoice whenever you want Bud! (Really love the bolsters too) a real nice touch! Gary


----------



## snakeshack

Oh ya, that's in my "must have" list ! I already showed the wife and hinted about my birthday coming up!

Osage all the way! Now all I have to do is send you some mosaic pins and talk you into installing them.














http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/product_info.php?cPath=587_883&products_id=1769


----------



## Performance Catapults

snakeshack said:


> Oh ya, that's in my "must have" list ! I already showed the wife and hinted about my birthday coming up!
> 
> Osage all the way! Now all I have to do is send you some mosaic pins and talk you into installing them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.texasknif...roducts_id=1769


Those are cool. I'll look into it for sure. Thanks for posting the link. Hopefully my carbon fiber shows up tomorrow so I can knock out a couple over the weekend.


----------



## dgui

What is the Thickness ?


----------



## Performance Catapults

dgui said:


> What is the Thickness ?


The thickness of the frames are 7/8".


----------



## Performance Catapults

Kentucky Coffee Bean - EPS

Burn marks are permanent on the top of the forks. Trying to remove the burn marks only messes up the radius.


----------



## NaturalFork

Once these are officially for sale (or are they) please let me know. This is a must have.


----------



## Performance Catapults

RecurveMaster said:


> Once these are officially for sale (or are they) please let me know. This is a must have.


I'm waiting on a logo to be designed so I can have the authenticity items produced to give with each frame. However, I've started to contact some of the members in this thread who mentioned interest in having one. I'm basically going to go in order from the original post. Keep in mind that I'm only able to produce 3 or 4 a week at this time. I hope to be able produce that amount over a weekend in the very near future. I do have a full time job, a family with a 6 yr old daughter, I write a column for a motorcycle magazine, and have another side business designing and selling racing memorabilia. So I work on these as much as time allows.


----------



## dgui

Jim Harris said:


> Kentucky Coffee Bean - EPS
> 
> Burn marks are permanent on the top of the forks. Trying to remove the burn marks only messes up the radius.


That Shooter is just too fine. It belongs in a display under glass.


----------



## Sam

dgui said:


> That Shooter is just too fine. It belongs in a display under glass.


I know!







I'd be too afraid to shoot it!


----------



## Performance Catapults

Hey Everyone...I'm changing my screen name to Performance Catapults. Also, you can now go to the Vendor Classifieds catagory to keep up to date on the Element Pocket Slingshot.


----------



## Bill Hays

Bump. Good information here.


----------



## Flatband

Yeah, I have to brag a bit now- I own the first production model EPS fashioned from genuine Kentucky Coffee Bean. EPS Number1. Jim's designs just keep getting better and better. A real honor to have number 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

